# Here's mine !!



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's mine !!

http://www.geocities.com/jasonspecv2002/temporarypreviewfile.html?1012679607660


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice car you have there. I like the red a lot. What mods did u do to it? Oh haha good change from the acura to the nissan


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good man  i dont see much Red SE-Rs around


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

*Thanks*

All I did is put in a sound system. I want to put in a cold air intake and put some PIAA bulbs in the headlights. The rest I want to keep it original.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah i got my EX a sound system for her SE-R...and bought her some Hyper Whites ...they look alright


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

what type of system do u have? what type of cai?


----------

